# my cat



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

this is lastun, my lovely cat.
here we go, round I


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

me and lastun, round II


lastun is a very lazy cat:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awwww... she's very cute! (I am assuming Latsun is a she?) I have a soft spot for black kitties...she looks a little like Samhain. (*points at avatar*)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh...I was assuming Lastun was a he.  I thought I saw some "biznass" on him in the lazy pic. lol 

How old is Lastun -- is he/she fixed? Very very cute, btw -- I love black kitties too. My first and best cat ever was black.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree, he certainly looks like an entire tom in that pic!!!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the picture in the sun. I looked and I think I see something down there


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww so cute, and I love the one of you two together....that is just the sweetest and one you should treasure forever  

That is one very gorgeous black cat  

Eva x


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely pics


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

tanyuh said:


> Awwww... she's very cute! (I am assuming Latsun is a she?) I have a soft spot for black kitties...she looks a little like Samhain. (*points at avatar*)
> 
> Welcome to the forum!



no, lastun is a he, ForJazz is right. yes, he looks a little like Samhain.
he is only 5 months old. he is a very cute cat and he has a lot of personality. he loves the water (8O - the picture with the sink) and his cow which he is carrying like a dog around the room.
he is my last cat, during my studying years i had a lot of cats which i raised in campus: mitica, betty, tomitza (pictures ) and finally, but not the last, lastun (romanian names ).
well, what can i say?! i just love cats.

ps: thx for the welcome, your appreciations & your replies.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you going to get him neutered soon before he starts spraying? He sure is a cutie. And how long ago did you own the other cats? Are they still with you?


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

the ones of him with the cow are sooooo cute!!!

My youngest, Ophelia, plays fetch and also likes to carry certain toys around in her mouth!


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Are you going to get him neutered soon before he starts spraying? He sure is a cutie. And how long ago did you own the other cats? Are they still with you?


i don't know what to do...my boyfriend says that we should let him be a normal cat and threat him with pills, i'm a lit bit more practical...he is still a kitten, it's early to put this problem.
well, i took mitica home, and now he is a splendid 5 years cat.
betty was adopted by my boyfriend's family. 
tomitza was adopted by someone else.
i live in campus and in one room there is not enough space for more than one cat. anyway i made an usual from adopting street cats.  

here are some pics with lastun and his sister Login/Logout/Guvida:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

paska said:


> i don't know what to do...my boyfriend says that we should let him be a normal cat and threat him with pills, i'm a lit bit more practical...he is still a kitten, it's early to put this problem.


Actually it's not too early. Male cats can mature at 6 months, even sooner in some cases, and be able to impregnate other cats. You may think he's fine because he's an indoor cat, but the truth is, if he smells a female in heat ANYWHERE, once he's mature he will do anything to get out of the house. The world is full of stories of toms coming in and getting out of houses in the most frantic ways trying to get to that female. The females will do the same if they smell a tom. And truthfully -- you don't want to be one of those irresponsible owners who contributes to the overpopulation in shelters. You may think "well if my cat gets someone else's cat pregnant it's not my problem." Or you may think "we will be sure to find the kittens good homes." But the truth about THAT is...it *is* your problem, and by bringing more kittens into the world, you are depriving the ones that already exist in shelters of a good home. Just go visit any shelter, and look into the eyes of those cats and say "sorry -- I just thought that your life wasn't important enough to neuter my cat." 

I don't mean to be harsh. I know you love your cat and he is beautiful. I'm just telling you what the most common reason for euthanizing cats is -- overpopulation because people didn't want to or didn't feel like neutering their cat. 

I know that you care about keeping your cat healthy -- and if you do, you should know that by keeping him unneutered, his risk for testicular cancer goes WAYYYYYY up. And he will be pretty miserable if he is unneutered and not allowed to mate. And trust me -- you do NOT want to mate him. And those pills do not guarantee that your cat won't spray, incidentally. And once he starts spraying, it's very very difficult to make him stop. Your boyfriend's wish to "let him be a normal cat" pretty much shows that he hasn't done his research about the health of cats or about the overpopulation of cats. So please do the right thing and neuter him. He'll be happier, healthier, and so will you. 

This is a very simple procedure for males. I'll assure you that the world is full of male neutered cats who are "normal." They are usually up and running as soon as they get home again, and usually they are more affectionate and mellow due to the calming of their hormones. My boy Jack can now worry about nothing more than watching the birds, laying in the sun, playing with toys, playing with his sister, and loving on his people. Unneutered cats tend to have mating on the brain, and they can't help it because of their hormones. They can become more aggressive and "frantic" in age.


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

yes, u're right. if i had some doubts till today, now i don't have them. all that i want is a happy cat!
thx for ur time & advices .


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yay!!!! I'm so happy! You are definitely a good kitty mommy. He will be much happier and love you for it.  Now all he has to worry about is loving his mommy and daddy, playing, and sleeping -- instead of where to find a female. Woohooo! 

Now I would call a vet to make an appointment for this as soon as possible -- sometimes those appointments are hard to come by, and you want to catch your kitty before it's too late.


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> He will be much happier and love you for it.


well, i already begin to search for a good vet.
i don't know if he will love me for this (i rather think of a negative answer) but, after all, it's the smallest bad. 
sorry, but i cannot believe that this is the best for him, it's just a necessary bad.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those pics are sooo adorable. Just







the shots of him sleeping around w/the stuffed animal!


----------



## 3CatLover (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree he is a real cutie!

Incidentally, I wonder how your boyfriend justifies "letting the cat just be normal" by giving it pills? Well, as a guy, I'm sure he would use just about any line to argue against neutering ... it hits a little too close to home maybe ... LOL :wink:

But seriously, I'm glad you've decided to go ahead with it ... Believe it or not, it can really be in your cat's best interest.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
3CatLover - of Oskar, Max & Panda
http://life-of-a-cat.blogspot.com/


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

paska said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > He will be much happier and love you for it.
> ...


3CatLover is right -- it is usually males who are against neutering, because they compare it to someone chopping their biznass off. It's not the same, trust me.  Seriously -- the neutering procedure is so simple that your boy probably won't notice a thing at all. He'll need to go to the vet, which most kitties don't like, but as for pain and suffering...you can stop worrying about it. Like I said, he'll be up and goofing around the same as always right after the procedure. Just make sure you find a good vet and don't fall for "cheap fixes."


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

i spoke to a vet and he told me that i should wait 6 months to see how is he acting. if it will be necessary, i will fix this problem then.
he told me that if he is single and indoor that shouldn't be such a major problem. we spoke a lot, he gave me some good advices about the health of my cat.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Did he honestly tell you that it wasn't important to neuter your cat if he was an indoor cat????

I'm sorry but this vet isn't the one to go to then. All vets should know that hormones make cats do things that owners cannot predict, and they should also be aware of the fact that MANY cats get outside when they are "intended" to be indoor cats. They should also know that many unneutered cats develop testicular cancer, and this is a much more serious, complicated, and expensive procedure (if anything can be done) than neutering.


----------

